

MachineLang.Net - Compile your x86 Machine Code to run on the CLR - viggity
http://blog.nitriq.com/IntroducingMachineLangNet.aspx

======
levirosol
01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101
00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000
01100010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 00110001 00100111
01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 00110000 00100111
01110011 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001
00100111 01101101 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010
00100000 01100111 01101111 01101110 01101110 01100001 00100000 01101100
01100101 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100
01101111 01110111 01101110 00101110

------
viggity
I hope you guys like this, I spent some time on it. Make sure you actually try
the example, it's worth it.

